# Making spline slot with a router, what bit to use?



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

I am joining two pieces of butecherblock together to make a longer piece. I am wanting to route a slot into the ends to use a spline to make sure everything stays lined up. It was either this or a biscuit joiner. 

What bit do I need to use? just a slot cutter? I don't own anything that will work so odds are I will have to go out and buy it. 

Thanks!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

240sxguy said:


> I am joining two pieces of butecherblock together to make a longer piece. I am wanting to route a slot into the ends to use a spline to make sure everything stays lined up. It was either this or a biscuit joiner.
> 
> What bit do I need to use? just a slot cutter? I don't own anything that will work so odds are I will have to go out and buy it.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, a slot cutter with a bearing. One easy to work with is a 1/4" high slot, 1/2" deep. Cut your own spline to fit. 

Or, you could use a straight faced cutter if the slot (groove) is other than on the edge. Use a handheld router with a guide for the base.

Or, a straight cutter can be mounted in the router table. Bits with a bearing can be used in a handheld router or in a table.












 







.


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

I think the bearing bit would be easiest to deal with in this situation. This slot would be in the edge so that would make it very difficult to get right without the bearing bit I suspect. 

Thanks.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

you can also get a slot cutter with bearing the same thickness as the wood biscuits (5/32" i think) and use biscuits. i did this for years before i popped for a dedicated biscuit cutter. honestly the router was just as fast. unless you had a router set-up you didn't want to tear down....


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

^ now that's neat to hear. For how infrequently I would need to do this that sure would be nice to have without taking up space.


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

The one cabinetman showed is the best to use. 

I used to plane down oak boards to the right thickness, and dice them up the right width so the grain was going parallel to flooring boards. Then I'd give them to the flooring guys along with the loan of the slot cutter when butting into my nosing (already installed and dadoed with that same slot cutter) on balconies and catwalks. 

Makes for a nice job when sanding since the flooring and nosing are locked together.


----------

